# Blue Ribbon Eel videos; lived 6 years



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is one of our favorite saltwater "fish"...


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Nobody wants to try one?


----------



## tonyjuly (Mar 26, 2017)

same snake


----------

